# Facebook-Chat ohne Facebook-Account?



## Luigi93 (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo
Da ich jemand bin, der Facebook nicht leiden kann ("Stasi 2.0"), aber so gut wie jeder bei Facebook ist, möchte ich auch mit diesen Personen in Kontakt bleiben. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, mit diesen Personen über Facebook zu chatten, ohne dass man einen Account hat?
Und nein, ich leg mir auch keinen Fakeaccout an.


----------



## Jimini (9. Februar 2012)

Meines Wissens nicht. Wäre auch eine dicke Sicherheitslücke, da dann unzählige Spamnachrichten rumgeschickt werden könnten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (9. Februar 2012)

Nein, das geht nicht.


----------



## K3n$! (9. Februar 2012)

Darf man fragen, warum du dir keinen Fakeaccount anlegen möchtest ?
Im Prinzip wäre das ja kein richtiger "fakeaccount". 
Es reicht ja schon aus, wenn du deine Freunde in der Liste hast. 
Dann setzt du alles auf "nur ich" kann das lesen und fertig. 
Den Namen kannst du dir ausdenken und bei der Emailadresse nimmst du eine Spamadresse oder eine, die niemand kennt. 

Das würde dann schon vollkommen ausreichen, um bei FB mit Freunden, Bekannten und Verwandten zu schreiben


----------



## lunar19 (9. Februar 2012)

Nein, das geht leider nicht, aber fände ich auch nicht gut...


----------



## Luigi93 (9. Februar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, warum du dir keinen Fakeaccount anlegen möchtest ?
> Im Prinzip wäre das ja kein richtiger "fakeaccount".
> Es reicht ja schon aus, wenn du deine Freunde in der Liste hast.
> Dann setzt du alles auf "nur ich" kann das lesen und fertig.
> ...


Nun ja, man weiß ja nie, was FB abspeichert oder weiterverwendet. Kann sein, dass ich da etwas übersensibel bin, was FB betrifft. Was du beschreibst, hab ich auch schon mal durchdacht. Da bleibt mir wohl keine andere Wahl.

Vielen Dank an alle, die mir geholfen haben!


----------



## Jimini (9. Februar 2012)

Zumindest was die häufig verbreitete Angst, dass Facebook die Nachrichten loggen und mitlesen kann, angeht, kann ich dich beruhigen: das Risiko besteht bei Skype, ICQ und MSN auch 
Letztendlich bist du nur sicher, wenn du Jabber oder IRC nutzt - am besten über einen eigenen Server und SSL-verschlüsselt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Chron-O-John (9. Februar 2012)

Hmmm... sollte mit Jabber funktionieren (Miranda als client z.B.)

Plugin:Jabber


----------



## Luigi93 (9. Februar 2012)

> das Risiko besteht bei Skype, ICQ und MSN auch


Hmm, wieder was gelernt.


> Hmmm... sollte mit Jabber funktionieren (Miranda als client z.B.)
> 
> Plugin:Jabber


Das werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Luigi93 (10. Februar 2012)

Ich musste, um den Chat bei Miranda zu verwenden, meine Handynummer bei FB angeben. :/


----------



## Luigi93 (11. Februar 2012)

So, hat im Endeffekt alles geklappt. Vielen Dank an Chron-O-John für den Link!


----------



## Jimini (11. Februar 2012)

Wie genau hast du das Problem gelöst?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Luigi93 (13. Februar 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Wie genau hast du das Problem gelöst?
> 
> MfG Jimini


Von welchem Problem sprichst du jetzt? Meinst du, wie ich chatte? Per Pidgin, geht alles.
Oder steh ich jetzt auf'm Schlauch?


----------



## Jimini (13. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte, wie du es geschafft hast, den FB-Chat zu nutzen ohne dort einen Account anzulegen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Luigi93 (13. Februar 2012)

Sorry, irgendwie wurde mein unterer Beitrag neu gepostet statt editiert.


----------



## Luigi93 (13. Februar 2012)

Achso...
Ohne Facebook-Account geht es leider nicht, wie du und andere bereits geschrieben haben. Ich hab den Link von Chron-O-John genutzt. Allerdings muss man, um einen Nutzernamen zu bekommen, seine Handynummer bei Facebook angeben (oder seinen PA hochladen oO). Dann muss man noch Anwendungen zulassen (sonst kann man zwar Nachrichten empfangen, aber keine senden -> Ich dachte, dass es an Miranda liegen würde und habe daher Pidgin ausprobiert). Sonst hab ich alles auf "nur ich" gestellt und alles gefaked (Name, Geburtsdatum, Email-Adresse usw.). Man kommt halt nicht drumherum, wenn man mit einer bestimmten Person chatten möchte.


----------

